# [TUTORIAL] Sending logcat logs to your devs!



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

Sometimes a dev will ask you to provide a logcat log in order to help with debugging their ROM. These batch scripts will help you simplify the process.

There are 2 sets of instructions, one for sending via pastebin, and one via email

*INSTRUCTIONS*
1) Download Log This from the Android Market
2) Open the app/menu/thing that caused your phone to Force Close.
3) Open Log This

*SEND LOG DATA VIA EMAIL*
4) Uncheck "Log an application tag"
5) Make sure that both "Include Android Runtime Errors" and "Include System Environment" are checked.
6) Click on "Send Logs via Email"
7) Click on "Continue"
8) Select what method you'd like to use to send the log (GMail, email, etc)
9) Somewhere in your email put in the name of the app/menu/thing that caused the Force Close.
10) Send the email (and profit?)

*POST LOGS TO PASTEBIN*
4) Uncheck "Log an application tag"
5) Make sure that both "Include Android Runtime Errors" and "Include System Environment" are checked.
6) On "Paste Name" put in the name of the app/menu/thing that caused the Force Close.
7) Make sure "Paste Expires" is set to "Never"
8) Click on "Paste Logs to Pastebin"
9) Click on "Continue"
10) The link to the pastebin page where your log was posted is now on the phone's clipboard. Go into the XDA app or anywhere you can contact your dev and send the link to them.

Hopefully this will streamline the process for both users and devs.

*DOWNLOAD*
Log This - Android Market


----------



## 1madfitter (Jun 9, 2011)

Can't this easily be run from adb and pastebin? Not to discredit you in any way, lol.


----------



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

Basically runs adb shell logcat -d > %date%_%time%.txt then it zips it. For you and I that may not be a lot of steps, but for people who have never heard of ADB, this will come in very handy. They just click and run files, then they get a zip file they can upload. Makes it much easier for them.


----------

